# so who has the most then???



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

well i have stolen this idea of pinktoe i wondered whoo has the most other pets and exotics?

i was thinking cat and ditta but thats because im a real @ss likker with them reacently there my best freinds :blush:xoxo


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i have lots of mice, too many to count, and 5 cats does that count? and nearly 100 reptiles?


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

Iam out done already lol 2 ferrets lol


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Ive only got

11 Rats (getting my last on for now on tomorrow).
20 + mice.
2 Parrots ( Again ).
1 Cat.
1 Dog.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

yeah I would say probably cat and Ditta are strong contenders lol!!!

I have 26 in my household at the mo - it was 32 but I lost a few over the winter to illness/old age and one re-home wanted hers back
EDIT: just read freekygeeky's post - yikes!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

animal addict said:


> yeah I would say probably cat and Ditta are strong contenders lol!!!
> 
> I have 26 in my household at the mo - it was 32 but I lost a few over the winter to illness/old age and one re-home wanted hers back
> EDIT: just read freekygeeky's post - yikes!!!



lol cat and ditta will still beat me! lol
i really need to re do my sig, so so outof date.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

everybodie beets my 4 lmao so im not the only one that thinks cat and ditta wins?? xoxo


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> everybodie beets my 4 lmao so im not the only one that thinks cat and ditta wins?? xoxo


you do beat someone....ME lol


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*points to siggy* I don't come close to some people on here, especially now that I'm not breeding mice (although, do still have my final litters here).


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

pinktoe said:


> you do beat someone....ME lol


YEY sorry hun you can win if you like? xoxo



Amalthea said:


> *points to siggy* I don't come close to some people on here, especially now that I'm not breeding mice (although, do still have my final litters here).


hun if i counted correctly in your siggy you have 36 animals :O i still beet you :Na_Na_Na_Na:xoxo


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> YEY sorry hun you can win if you like? xoxo


Nope thats fine, Iam use to losing lol well done for beating me lol.
I winone day with more fuz balls I hope lol


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I've not added my multis to the list! Whoops *blush* And I have one adult mouse left, as well as 21 babies 

*goes to add the multis*


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> I've not added my multis to the list! Whoops *blush* And I have one adult mouse left, as well as 21 babies
> 
> *goes to add the multis*


I have...
4 dogs
4 cats
6 snakes
1 beardie
3 rabbits
9 guinea pigs
42 syrian hamsters
80+ rats
100+ mice and
a pony in a pear tree.....:whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> I've not added my multis to the list! Whoops *blush* And I have one adult mouse left, as well as 21 babies
> 
> *goes to add the multis*


well done miss i have 62 animals :/ i haave a slightly over exagerated 400 :Na_Na_Na_Na:xoxo


----------



## gypsy-666 (Apr 17, 2009)

i only got 2 cats, a rabbit and 2 horses


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

one or two


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I have a few too :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I have a few too :lol2:


MSN YOU :bash:XOOXOO


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have:

100+ chicks and chickens(chicks hatching right now)
2 pigs and thats it, not much really! lol.


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

Tommy123 said:


> I have:
> 
> 100+ chicks and chickens(chicks hatching right now)
> 2 pigs and thats it, not much really! lol.


you have pigs? my mum would go crazy lol she loves her pigs


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

pinktoe said:


> you have pigs? my mum would go crazy lol she loves her pigs


Yes, they are great! So cute and very funny! I'll get some pictures up in a sec.


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

Tommy123 said:


> Yes, they are great! So cute and very funny! I'll get some pictures up in a sec.


awsome  would you mind if I send link to my mum so she can have a look? she loves her pigs.If she could have a pig I would save money and get her one for her xmas gift but my dad doesnt like the idea.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Not me, id say Nerys/Cat&Ditta


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

pinktoe said:


> awsome  would you mind if I send link to my mum so she can have a look? she loves her pigs.If she could have a pig I would save money and get her one for her xmas gift but my dad doesnt like the idea.


Yes, thats fine, now uploading them!


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

its quality that matters not quanity :lol2:

altho im luck n have both but im not on about my furries now :lol2:


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

Tommy123 said:


> Yes, thats fine, now uploading them!


thank you  I send the link and when she gets back she will have a look and more then likely she will say 'awwww bless them' lol


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

pinktoe said:


> thank you  I send the link and when she gets back she will have a look and more then likely she will say 'awwww bless them' lol


Well heres Stripey(the black and white one) cleaning Rusty(The ginger one):lol2:










Heres Stripey Posing!










And Rusty!










At the moment were building a massive stable(19m long) for the chickens and were extending the pigs enclosure. Oh and these are sisters! Thanks


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

Tommy123 said:


> Well heres Stripey(the black and white one) cleaning Rusty(The ginger one):lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww thank you  going send link to my mum she will love them  thank you for sharing


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

No problem


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

ohh im loving the curly piggies :flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I love kunes, i had some! there great arn't they!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> I love kunes, i had some! there great arn't they!


Yes, there amazing, the can be so funny!


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

Edit....


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Yes, there amazing, the can be so funny!


mine could sit, lie down, eveything!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

We have a measly amount :lol2:

Caged:
2 rats
1 parrot
4 ferrets
1 Guinea Pig
2 GALS
Loads of stick insects

Non-caged:
1 rabbit (soon to be 2-3 :flrt
3 cats
2 Harris Hawks
1 euro. eagle owl
1 barn owl, I guess you could class the owls as caged, but it is a far cry then what some classed as "caged". They dont need too much space anyway as they would never use it (they will only ever fly to hunt or get away from predators) and the hawks and either in the aviary, free flying or on a perch in the garden).


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

does that mean i win?????? xoxo


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> does that mean i win?????? xoxo


No!!! lol


----------



## CHRISTINA16 (Jul 29, 2008)

i got 25 dragons
2 torts 
35 guinea pigs
21 rabbits different breeds
20 mice
2 gerbils
2 dogs
:2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

CHRISTINA16 said:


> i got 25 dragons
> 2 torts
> 35 guinea pigs
> 21 rabbits different breeds
> ...


HAAHAA I BEAT YOU 



farmercoope said:


> No!!! lol


yeah im tah best yo so i gotta win  x


----------



## CHRISTINA16 (Jul 29, 2008)

at the moment yes:devil: but think of the possibilties when i move out of home yayyyyyyyyyy:mf_dribble:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

well, 
9 dogs
4 cats
16 rabbits
1 guinea pig 
2 canaries
2 rats
1 chinchilla
6 lizards
5 snakes
1 pony
4 ferrets
2 fish
200 plus Chicks, Chickens, Pheasants, Partridge, ducks, Ducklings

litter of pups due any day! plus more eggs hatching. Hatching season we have double or triple what we would have as normal. Then we rear on and eat, sell the extras that are not needed for breeding next year.


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

we have alllsorts! :flrt: probably 100 ish other pets and exotics, not including the reps, if you include reps then probably something near 300 animals :censor::lol2:

Lucy x


----------



## gemma1983 (May 2, 2009)

I got:
3 dogs
7 cats
3 kittens
78 fish
2 guinea pigs
2 bearded dragons
1 bosc monitor
1 tortoise

My hubby thinks i have loads but i have nowt compaired to some people on here :lol2:


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

six snails and a dog


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Lucy_ said:


> we have alllsorts! :flrt: probably 100 ish other pets and exotics, not including the reps, if you include reps then probably something near 300 animals :censor::lol2:
> 
> Lucy x


ill be happy to reilive you of some... xoxo

Mc Spike


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

we probably used to have the most but dont have the most now, as we are scaling down to concentrate on certain things but we do have a fair few :lol2:
we have 
13 rabbits (soon to be 16)
7 chickens
6 chicks
2 ground squirells
2 skunks
100ish mice with a couple of litters of pinks 
4 lemmings
10 multis
60ish spiny mice
2 door mice
1 zebra mouse 
10 hedgehogs
1 hamster
2 chinchillas
4 sugargliders
2 love birds
1 african grey
3 cats (soon to be 5)
2 dogs 

think thats it for the domestics or exotics
we have some reps n amphibs on top of that too


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok here goes

3 skunks
2 kinkajous
1 raccoon
2 gambian pouched rats
4 sugar gliders
6 chinchillas
1 APH
7 rabbits
2 ferrets
1 green iguana
3 hissing cockroaches
1 tarantula
2 African Greys
1 amazon
3 guinea pigs (skinny/furry)
1 princess of wales parakeet
3 hamsters
4 dogs
3 cats
2 bearded dragons
2 linnies
2 cockatiels
1 blue lobster
1 tropical aquarium
1 marine aquarium

Not as many as a lot of folks on here!:mf_dribble:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

africa said:


> Ok here goes
> 
> 3 skunks
> 2 kinkajous
> ...


:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

africa said:


> Ok here goes
> 
> 3 skunks
> 2 kinkajous
> ...


can i come see your kinkys sometime pweese?:flrt:
and if you ever have a female chin available let me kno!:2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> can i come see your kinkys sometime pweese?:flrt:
> and if you ever have a female chin available let me kno!:2thumb:


cat come on msn a sec i need to tell you somethink xoxo

Mc Spike x


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

africa said:


> Ok here goes
> 
> 3 skunks
> 2 kinkajous
> ...


Kinkajous are gorgeous!! you lucky thing! :flrt:
i used to have lots of pets but they are all quite old now so lost most of them 
this is what i still have:

3 rabbits
3 guinea pigs
2 mice
1 syrian hamster
2 red claw crabs
1 albino cranwelli frog
2 albino Gals
1 Achanti fucillia
200 GAL eggs
2 fire bellied toads
1 budgie
2 bettas
5 fancy goldfish
100 tropical fish
4 apple snails
4 chipmunks
1 flat rock scorpion baby (arriving in two days!!!)

:flrt:


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

I've got...

12 chickens
2 dogs
8 cats
2 parrots
2 guinea pigs
1 rabbit
1 hedgehog (technically)

11 snakes
28 mantids
4 Leos
2 frogs
1 Chameleon (soon to be two)
14 gals
22 Tarantulas

Think thats about it :2thumb:


----------



## clair74 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have 54 chinchillas
6 horses
2 sheep 
5 llamas
9 canaries and babies in nest
1 african grey
1 sun conure
3 dogs
1 cat
2 tortoises
1 hamster
2 mice
1 ferret
6 rabbits
3 fish 
1 hedgehog and one reserved
Which total 98 animals:blush:


----------



## Rosie27 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have 12 cats
around 40 spiders (countin my dads upstairs)
3 finches
1 millipede
10 scorpions
2 gerbils

think thats it :lol2:


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> everybodie beets my 4 lmao so im not the only one that thinks cat and ditta wins?? xoxo


I thought you had a rabbit???

if so thats 
2 hogs
1 rabbit 
1 dog 
1 parrot

so 5 not 4?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Amyboo said:


> I thought you had a rabbit???
> 
> if so thats
> 2 hogs
> ...


he hasnt actually got the parrot as yet


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

ahhh I see, thought you said you had it on the pygmy forum.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Time to argue the 'Widows Mite' train of thought, and say, just about all I can handle.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Amyboo said:


> ahhh I see, thought you said you had it on the pygmy forum.


nope that one is now for sale long story :/ xoxo



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> he hasnt actually got the parrot as yet


i know but hes still in my sig because he looks good :flrt: i didnt get a reply from the woman rehoming the 2 greys :whip:. xoxo

Mc Spike x


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

9 cats 12 snakes 2 beardies 2 barking geckos 6 rats about 30 mice 6 tarantulas 1 devils flower ( mantis ) and an oothea waiting to hatch apx 300 babies) 28 beardie eggs 1 gerbil. Erm let me think is there more :gasp:


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

There are many of you who have lots of pets. I was wondering how you find the quality time to spend with them, esp those of you who work full time.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

stucoady said:


> There are many of you who have lots of pets. I was wondering how you find the quality time to spend with them, esp those of you who work full time.


this is why i am only aloud a certain amount of hogs because IMO they need around an hours handling to keep them nicee and social and if i get to many then some mey get less social and that i do not want but yeah how on earth do you lot do it?? 

i also know whoo it iss NERY'S  she has a wide range of pets xoxo

Mc Spike


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

stucoady said:


> There are many of you who have lots of pets. I was wondering how you find the quality time to spend with them, esp those of you who work full time.


we dont all work fulltime..........:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im a full time stay at home animal carer. My lot get more time spent with them than the kids and OH


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

For those of you who do not work or only work p/t do you not struggle to finance all our pets? How do you aford the up keep or the vet bills of having so many pets ?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

stucoady said:


> For those of you who do not work or only work p/t do you not struggle to finance all our pets? How do you aford the up keep or the vet bills of having so many pets ?


LOL i knew that was coming 

no i dont all my animals get treatment required as required an are fed good diets too and i manage fine


----------

